

Ask HN: Why is Yahoo Mail service so slow? Slower than turtle  - techaddict009

I have stopped using Yahoo Mail since long. But was forced by circumstances to use it twice !
Once when my uncle was out of town and wanted to forward some email in his account to someone. I did that. What happened was once I clicked on forward it took 5 minutes to open the To box and after that when I entered the email ID and clicked on send. It took 30 minutes to complete the operation till then it just showed me the circular loading icon.<p>Second time:
I had to check one of my old godaddy account information. I opened yahoo.com, logged in mail. It took 15 minutes to load. Then i clicked on mail to read it did not respond. I reloaded thrice and it responded after 15 minutes again.<p>I am using Gmail, Facebook, etc. None of them are so slow at my place.<p>Why does Yahoo Mail service is slow like turtle ?
I think even turtle&#x27;s are more faster than it.<p>My system configuration :
Processor : Intel i3 processor, 6 GB RAM, Latest version of Chrome and 0.5 Mbps Internet connection
======
jason_slack
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6902641](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6902641)

